# Shrimp



## Forrest Gump

Hello,

My friend Bubba loved shrimp a lot.  He used to tell me before he died that he wanted to know how to say shrimp in all languages.  Would you help me create a memorial for him by telling me how to say shrimp in your language?
Many thanks.

Forrest


----------



## valy822

Italian: gamberetto.


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: meygu (also pronounced meygo)


----------



## elmohdez

Spanish :gamba,langostino,camaron,cigala,quisquilla y quisquillon


----------



## DearPrudence

French: *une crevette*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: camarão.

Jazyk


----------



## elpoderoso

DearPrudence said:


> French: *une crevette*


I remember my Polish friends referring to Shrimp as something like ''kravatka'' (I'm completely unsure of the spelling as I've only heard the word)
I assume it's related to the above term in French.
p.s Mind you, the things we were eating could have been prawns!!!!


----------



## Whodunit

In German: *Garnele*.


----------



## herrkeinname

polish: krewetka


----------



## Antaria

elpoderoso said:


> I remember my Polish friends referring to Shrimp as something like ''kravatka'' (I'm completely unsure of the spelling as I've only heard the word)


 
You were very close  As Herrkeinname said: in polish it's "krewetka".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:
karides

*It's of Greek origin.


----------



## doman

In Vietnamese:

*tôm*/shrimp, *tôm hùm*/lobster, *tôm he*/prown


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:* katkarapu*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: račić, kreveta, skamp. 
Many people also say "škamp".


----------



## kqtkqt

Saltwater Shripish: _*kqt*_


----------



## daoxunchang

Chinese: 
traditional: 蝦子
simplified: 虾子


----------



## mcibor

elpoderoso said:


> I remember my Polish friends referring to Shrimp as something like ''kravatka'' (I'm completely unsure of the spelling as I've only heard the word)
> I assume it's related to the above term in French.
> p.s Mind you, the things we were eating could have been prawns!!!!



Prawn and Shrimp

So it probably was shrimp.
In Polish: krewetka (one), krewetki (more)


----------



## suslik

In estonian: krevett


----------



## deine

In Lithuanian:
krevetė


----------



## Qcumber

Arabic:
*2irbiyaan* *²\À^yÉ*
*ruubyaan* *²\À^¼y*
Japanese:
*ebi *
えび / 蛯
Tagalog: 
fresh: *hípon*
dried: *híbi* (compare with Japanese)


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian: crevetă


----------



## elpoderoso

mcibor said:


> Prawn and Shrimp
> 
> So it probably was shrimp.
> In Polish: krewetka (one), krewetki (more)


Thanks, I am aware that Shrimp and Prawn are different animals, it's just hard to tell which is which in a tray of fried rice, but thanks for the links anyway.


----------



## Vagabond

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish:
> karides
> 
> *It's of Greek origin.


Greek: γαρίδες (gar*i*des - plural), γαρίδα (gar*i*da - singular)


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

*In Basque:* izkira


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Alijsh said:
			
		

> *Persian*: meygu (also pronounced meygo)


 How interesting! Ottoman Turkish meygûn is a poetic word meaning “red”. In fact, _mey_ means “wine” (like in the common Turkish word _meyhane_, “wine shop, tavern”), and the suffix indicates “coloured”. What an extraordinary ‘stranded adjective’ to denote a “shrimp”: _wine-coloured_!

Is this the normal Persian word for “shrimp”? What is “shrimp” in Tajiki?




			
				elmohdez said:
			
		

> Spanish :gamba,langostino,camaron,cigala,quisquilla y quisquillon


*cigala* is a “lobster”! -as far as I know.
 ​


----------



## Flaminius

To double your surprise, Spectre scolaire, the Japanese word for shrimp, _ebi_, originally meant "wild grapes."  The latter sense is obsolete nowadays but it remains as the name of ruddy purple (Wikipedia s.v. 葡萄色 [えびいろ]).

Cf. For a more technical colour sample, see here.


----------



## karuna

In Latvian: *Garnele*


----------



## Ssara

In Swedish: räka


----------



## barbiegood

Hungarian: "garnélarák" - where "rák" goes for most kind of shellfish

Barbara


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In Dutch: garnaal

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

elmohdez said:


> Spanish :gamba,langostino,camaron,cigala,quisquilla y quisquillon


Sí, y ya puestos anchoa, navaja, cangrejo, percebe...


----------



## Spectre scolaire

AkErBeLtZ said:
			
		

> Sí, y ya puestos anchoa, navaja, cangrejo, percebe...


 What I wanted to say in #25 is that _cigala_ is *not* a “shrimp”, and yet, you may be right in as much as “shrimp” and “lobster” are both crustaceans.

But the question of this thread is not, as far as I have understood, a matter of enumerating all sort of crustaceans. And if it is, I think it would be a good idea to differentiate between them. A _cigala_, “lobster” is a far shot from a shrimp, and so is f.ex. _percebe_, “barnacle”.

It would be fair if somebody with a more active knowledge of Spanish could reestablish some sort of taxonomy here. “Anchovy” (_anchoa_) is a fish, not a crustacean! –and so on...

I wonder if you often get a shrimp in a Spanish restaurant if you have ordered a lobster?

Which reminds me that --



			
				Ssara said:
			
		

> In Swedish: räka


 --(according to the Swedish Academy Dictionary) can also mean a “cunning fellow”.
 You pay the bill this time! ​


----------



## nhv1121

In Dutch: garnaal; in Indonesian: udang


----------



## Abbassupreme

Spectre scolaire said:


> How interesting! Ottoman Turkish meygûn is a poetic word meaning “red”. In fact, _mey_ means “wine” (like in the common Turkish word _meyhane_, “wine shop, tavern”), and the suffix indicates “coloured”. What an extraordinary ‘stranded adjective’ to denote a “shrimp”: _wine-coloured_!
> 
> Is this the normal Persian word for “shrimp”? What is “shrimp” in Tajiki?
> 
> *cigala* is a “lobster”! -as far as I know.
> 
> ​


 
From what I remember, "mey" is also used as "wine" in poetic Persian, possibly from Pahlavi/Middle Persian.  Khâneh/xâneh (which is how it's written, but normally pronounced as khuneh/xuneh) is the Persian word for "house".  We use it in such words as "post office" (post-khâneh), kitchen (âshpaz-khâneh= "cooking house").

Yes, meygu is the normally used word for "shrimp".  I can't think of any others.

Also, NORMALLY the word for wine is "sharâb".  I've only seen "mey" in poetry.

No idea what "lobster" is in Persian.  Would love to know . . . 

Persian's word for color/colour is "rang", though, and I'm pretty sure that there is no similarity between Persian and Turkish in the matter of a suffix signifying "color".  Iranians would probably just say "range sharâb", "the color of wine".


----------



## Grefsen

Qcumber said:


> Japanese:
> *ebi*



Yes, *ebi* is one of the Japanese words I have managed to learn after years of reading sushi menus.  

During my first trip to Norway I learned that the Norwegian word for shrimp is *reke.*


----------



## Alijsh

Spectre scolaire said:


> How interesting! Ottoman Turkish meygûn is a poetic word meaning “red”. In fact, _mey_ means “wine” (like in the common Turkish word _meyhane_, “wine shop, tavern”), and the suffix indicates “coloured”. What an extraordinary ‘stranded adjective’ to denote a “shrimp”: _wine-coloured_!
> 
> Is this the normal Persian word for “shrimp”? What is “shrimp” in Tajiki?


*meygun* is a Persian word. *Mey* (older and also Pahlavi pronunciation: *may*) means wine. It's now a poetic word but in the past it was used as an ordinary word. *-gun* is a suffix to say "having color of", "having shape of". So, meygun means "having color of wine" i.e. wine-colored: a red as dark as red wine

_*meyhane*_ must be also from Persian *meykhâne*. *khâne* means house but it's also used in compounds e.g. *ketâbkhâne* (library), *dârukhâne* (drugstore).

Yes, you can find other words for shrimp in Persian-Persian dictionaries: *rubiyân*, *malákhe daryâyi* (literally: sea locust) but they're not used. We say *meygu* or *meygo*

Sorry. I don't know about it in Tajiki.


----------



## .Lola.

Czech: kreveta


----------



## Eva Maria

In Catalan is "gamba", "galera", "gambeta", "gambot", "llagostí"

Eva Maria


----------



## ramen

Korean: 새우 (sae-u)


----------



## Geniuswolf

In Thai: กุ้ง(kung)


----------



## Nizo

In the international language *Esperanto*:  _salikoko_.


----------



## elmohdez

AkErBeLtZ said:


> Sí, y ya puestos anchoa, navaja, cangrejo, percebe...


To start, shrimps are a type of arthropod, and all arthropods have a few things in common. For example, they all have an even number of jointed legs, which is where the name of the group is derived from. "Arthro" means joint and "pod" means foot or leg. They also have segmented bodies and well-developed organ systems, including a circulatory system with a heart, and a nervous system with a brain. Well-developed sensory organs, such as antennae and/or compound eyes (like a fly’s eyes) are also the norm for arthropods. And, they all have a durable shell or tough skin, which is called an exoskeleton ("exo" means it’s on the outside) or cuticle. So, with all that said, you should be able to see that lobsters, crabs, insects, and spiders are all arthropods and cousins of the shrimps.
Of these, the shrimps, lobsters, and crabs have their own place within the bunch and are placed into a group called the decapods, which means "ten legs" ("deca" means 10). This is because they all have 5 pairs of appendages that have been modified into legs. Many have their first pair of these legs modified with enlarged pincers/claws, as well. 
As far as outward appearances go, *shrimps* come in a variety of *shapes*, *sizes*, and *colors*.

Gamba,langostino,camaron,quisquilla,quisquillon y cigala an many more(all this guys are a kind of shrimp)

The cigala(claws) it is not a Lobster-langosta(not claws),Lobster-Abacanto(claws),Lobster-Bogabante(claws)

In English all this group called decapods is reduce to shrimp and lobsters(just kidding).


----------



## Fastandout

I hate to be this late... But... Who's the ignorant that's saying so many *** 'bout English-Spanish translation? Crayfish = Camaron. Lobster = Langosta. Shrimp = Langostino. Mangosta = Mongoose (ya see, sounds alike but aint alike) Locust (That's the cricket-like biblical pest, aint it?) = Langosta (ya see, the same word, two meanings). Of these the ones that are related are Crayfish, Crabs, Lobsters & Shrimps... They aint ahthropods, they are mollusks, woodlice (chanchito or chanchito d tierra in Spanish) might seem to be arthropods but being relative to crustaceans (crabs) makes them different enough from arthropods to be together. Or maybe I'm failing with my taxonomy... But not with my handling of language... Many of the alternatives given to "langostino" are for different but similar creatures.


----------



## Outsider

Fastandout said:


> Or maybe I'm failing with my taxonomy...


You are. Crustaceans are arthropods.


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: reje


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian;

*udang*


----------



## Saluton

The Russian word is the same as Polish: *креветка* ('krevetka', singular), *креветки* ('krevetki', plural).


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Ulang=large fresh water shrimp(bluish), Kimpi(tiny species in fresh water, transparent), Sugpo=big shrimp that thrive in sea water(dark color), Tarepes= medium sized fresh water shrimp.


----------

